

Static commenting - tlvince
http://tlvince.com/static-commenting

======
orvtech
The Email method looks promising for blogs based in NanoBlogger and ohter
static content management systems. My fear is that it might get
hacked/exploited by 3rd parties.

I assume that with good filters it can be accomplished.

